# Kann ich mit dieser Konfiguration alles auf Ultra zocken?



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte jetzt jahrelang einen ziemlich schlechten Laptop mit kaum Grafikleistung, darum musste ich alles auf niedrigster Grafikstufe spielen und selbst das reichte oft nicht aus. Nun habe ich ein guten Angebot für einen neuen PC gefunden und möchte hier einmal fragen, ob es 1. wirklich ein gutes Angebot ist und 2. ob ich damit wirklich alle aktuellen Spiele auf Ultra zocken kann (wenn euch ein Spiel einfällt, das nicht geht, dann nennt es bitte).

Hier die Konfiguration:

- CPU I7-4960X overclocked auf 6 x 4,6 GHz
- Kühler H100i Wasserkühlung 
- Mainboard ASUS P9X79-PRO
- GPU ASUS GTX Titan
- RAM 16 GB DDR3-2133 Quad-Kit
- SSD Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB (Fürs System)
- HDD SSHD 2000 GB
- Laufwerk LG-Bluray Brenner
- Netzteil BeQuiet Power Zone 850W
- Gehäuse Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
- Betriebssystem Win7 PRO 64-Bit
- 300 MBit/s WLAN-Karte (ohne Aufpreis)

Alles zusammen für 3000€.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

MfG

marax96


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

Die CPU ist im Moment überdimensioniert, die Titan nicht wirklich notwendig, wenn eine übertaktete GTX 780 im Endeffekt schneller ist.

D.h. für ~2.000 EUR bekommst du ein wirklich sehr gutes System, 3.000 EUR ist viel zu viel.

Auch das 850 Watt NT ist für diese Konfiguration *viel* zu groß ausgelegt, ich persönlich würde lieber ein Enermax Gold 550 Watt Netzteil empfehlen. Wasserkühlung? Auch nicht notwendig. Ich hab ein i7 2600K der mit Luftkühlung mit 4x4.3GHz auf allen Kernen läuft, ohne das ich ein thermisches Problem hätte.

D.h. die gesamte Zusammenstellung find ich ... komisch.


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Na, ich weiß nicht, ob die billige Kiste das packt...

nein, Spaß, mit dem Geld bekommst du zwei PCs mit Monitoren und Eingabegeräten, um im Netzwerk alles auf Ultra zu spielen.

edit: Rabowkes Grafikkarte ist schon jeweils wesentlich günstiger und flotter als die Titan...


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich weiß, dass das System ein wenig übertrieben ist, aber ich möchte relativ lange damit aktuell sein.
Darum bitte ich für die nächsten Antworten nicht das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu bemängeln, sondern lediglich zu sagen, ob ich damit alles auf Ultra zocken kann


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

Die Langlebigkeit von Hardware kann dir niemand garantieren ... wenn eine günstigere Karte *schneller* ist als eine teurere Karte, dann willst du das nicht hören? 

Okay ...


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass das Angebot auf diese Karte beschränkt ist und da es an sich (wenn man sich die Komponenten ansieht) ein günstiges System ist, wäre es schwierig ein besseres Angebot zu bekommen.


----------



## Peter23 (10. Februar 2014)

marax96 schrieb:


> Darum bitte ich für die nächsten Antworten nicht das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis zu bemängeln, sondern lediglich zu sagen, ob ich damit alles auf Ultra zocken kann


 
Weil es ein Phantasie PC ist den du die eh nicht kaufst?


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Wie lange ist "relativ lange" bei dir? 
Du kannst ungefähr davon ausgehen, dass die Grafikkarte in zwei bis drei, die CPU in vier bis fünf Jahren nur noch "Mittelklasse" ist.

Möchtest du echt 3000€ für ein System um eine Titan herum ausgeben, wenn es schon *heute* Grafikkarten gibt, die im Schnitt schneller und günstiger sind?


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

marax96 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass das Angebot auf diese Karte beschränkt ist und da es an sich (wenn man sich die Komponenten ansieht) ein günstiges System ist, wäre es schwierig ein besseres Angebot zu bekommen.


 Nein, ist es eben nicht ... einer meiner Meinung nach deutliches besseres System bekommt man für sehr viel weniger Geld. Selbst wenn man technisch nicht so versiert ist, d.h. keinen PC selbst zusammenbauen kannst, bieten dir fast alle großen Händler für kleines Geld eine Zusammenbaupauschale mit *deinen* Wunschkomponenten an.

Ich bin der letzte, der wg. Geld oder Aufpreis, meckert bzw. "ein Fass aufmacht", aber 1.000 EUR weniger und besseres System, lass es nur 500 EUR sein, ist mMn ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Weil es ein Phantasie PC ist den du die eh nicht kaufst?


 
würde mich nicht wundern

Außerdem sollte man sich nicht der Illusion Ultra hingeben und damit protzen, wenn man schon mit zurückfahren von bestimmten Reglern ein Bild bekommt das man von der Ultraversion nicht unterscheiden kann, aber dafür weniger Leistung frisst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Also: nimm wenn es denn wirklich ultra Highend sein soll 1500 Euro, und wir empfehlen eine Zusammenstellung, die in Spielen sogar schneller sein könnte, wegen besserer Grafikkarte. Der Prozessor bringt nämlich in Spielen nichts.und wenn, dann ist er bisndahin eh viel zu alt.
So ein pc macht keinen Sinn, weil der nicht viel länger aktuell ist als ein günstigerer. 
Bei Hardwareversand einfach Teile auswählen, die bauen zusammen. Das ist besser als dieses "angebot".
Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: man kann bestimmt auch mit Net Rakete von Hamburg nach Bremen fliegen.


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Weil es ein Phantasie PC ist den du die eh nicht kaufst?


 
Doch ich werde ihn kaufen, aber ich möchte mich ja erstmal beraten lassen, darum dieser Beitrag  

@Rabowke: Nennen sie mir bitte ihre Konfiguration, die eine bessere Leistung hat und weniger kostet bei einem online-Händler, wenn es echt so ist, dass sie günstiger und besser ist, dann bedanke ich mich ganz herzlich und werde ihr system kaufen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Beispiel:

I7 4770k (in spielen nicht langsamer als dein monstrum. 290 euro)
Passendes board (z87 chipsatz, 150 Euro)
8gb ram (mehr bringt nichts, es sei denn du bearbeitest viel Videos und Fotos: 70 Euro)
Eine GTX 780 bzw r9 290, die leicht schneller ist. Beide Kosten Ca. 400 Euro, sind aber nicht viel schlechter als eine Titan, eher gleich gut.

SSD 256 gb für 120 Euro und 1tb HDD für 50 Euro.
Gehäuse 50 Euro.
600w Markennetzteil 60 Euro.
Laufwerk 20 Euro. Wenn du Blu-ray brauchst, besser externen Player kaufen.

Das sind zusammen: 1200 Euro maximal. Und der pc ist genauso schnell. Wenn du die Teile bei Hardwareversand bestellst, bauen die für 20 Euro alles zusammen. Wenn der pc wirklich schneller sein soll legt man nochmal 100 Euro drauf und kauft eine 290x. Oder eine 780ti, dir gleichschnell ist aber teurer. Eine 290 ohne x ist aber schon vollkommen ausreichend. Wenn du auf Full hd spielst reicht sogar eine 280x locker aus die nächsten 1-2 Jahre.

Ein teuerer pc macht kaum Sinn. Wenn du dreimal soviel ausgibt, hält er vll ein Jahr länger, weil die Komponenten nicht wirklich besser sind.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

Kauft man eine übertaktete GTX 780 OC, ist diese in etwa gleich schnell wie eine Titan ... mal mehr, mal weniger. Übertaktet man diese GraKa nochmals, ist man bereits über dem Niveau einer Titan.

Andere in diesem Forum sind weitaus besser qualifiziert dir hier ein System zusammenzustellen, z.B. Herbboy.

Ein sehr gutes Netzteil kostet mehr als die von Joghurt... veranschlagten 60 EUR. 

Mein Enermax 550 Watt Gold NT kostet knapp 120 EUR, modulare Bauweise.

Bei der CPU machen aktuelle 6 Kern ( + HT ) wenig bis keinen Sinn, weil diese Prozessoren in Spielen so gut wie nicht ausgelastet werden, selbst 4 Kern CPUs langweilen sich heute bei den aktuellen Spielen.

Grobe (!) Kostenkalkulation, ohne echte Links zur Hardware:

CPU: i7 in der K Ausführung: ~300 EUR
Lüfter: ~120 EUR
Grafikkarte: ~450 EUR
SSD: ~200 EUR
Festplatte: ~150 EUR
Gehäuse: ~150 EUR
Netzteil: ~120 EUR
Arbeitsspeicher: ~100 EUR
Mainboard: ~200 EUR
Laufwerke: ~150 EUR
Windows: ~90 EUR
Maus+Tastatur: ~100 EUR

Knapp 2.100 EUR ... ich bin in den Einzelkomponenten wirklich hoch rangegangen, bekommt man sicherlich auch (deutlich) günstiger.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

@rabowke: ab 60 Euro fängt es grade an, 80 wären sicherlich besser, aber 120 sind nicht nötig.
Insgesamt würde ich sogar rabowkes System als viel zu teuer bezeichnen. Festplatten gibt es für 70 Euro. Lüfter reichen 40 Euro, selbst wenn man silent wings von bequiet nimmt. ssd kostet die Hälfte, Mainboards geht auch günstiger, Laufwerk gibt es für 25% weniger, selbst wenn man Blu-ray haben will.

Er sagte aber ja schon, dass er hoch gegriffen hat, sehr hoch sogar meiner Meinung nach.

Das zeigt aber, dass man ab 1200 Euro Einen absoluten HighEnd PC bekommt, sich 1500 Euro vll grade noch lohnen und alles darüber nicht nötig ist. Nicht für Leistung, und nicht für Zukunftssicherheit.


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Kann ich mit dem Beschriebenen System denn wirklich alles auf maximaler Grafikstufe flüssig spielen? (also mit dem i7 4770k und der GTX 780)


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

hmmm, irgendwie erkenne ich aber hier ein Muster:

Im Forum macht immer einer einen Thread auf zu nem Thema, das in der letzten PCGH angesprochen wurde, denn in der Januar-Ausgabe war ein Artikel drin wo es um den Sinn von besonders teurer Hardware ging und man einfach auf den Artikel im Heft hätte verweisen können

Aber kann sagen: ein doppelt so teurer Rechner hält garantiert nicht doppelt solange wie einer der halb so teuer ist


----------



## Rabowke (10. Februar 2014)

marax96 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Beschriebenen System denn wirklich alles auf maximaler Grafikstufe flüssig spielen? (also mit dem i7 4770k und der GTX 780)


 Such doch im Netz nach Benchmarks einer GTX 780 *OC*, das OC ist ganz wichtig. Das sind vom Werk aus übertaktete Grafikkarten, wo der Hersteller diesen höheren Takt sogar per Garantie abnickt.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Februar 2014)

marax96 schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dem Beschriebenen System denn wirklich alles auf maximaler Grafikstufe flüssig spielen? (also mit dem i7 4770k und der GTX 780)



Nein, natürlich nicht. 

Du kannst Dir *nur* sicher sein, dass Du Spiele auf "Max" genießen kannst, die gerade aktuell sind - bei Titeln, die in ein, zwei Jahren erscheinen, kann das theoretisch schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Deshalb mein Tipp: Kaufe Dir einen guten Mittelklasse-PC und wechsle alle 1-2 Jahre die Grafikkarte und alle 3-5 Jahre Prozessor, Board und evtl. Speicher. So bist Du dann immer topaktuell gerüstet.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

@marax:

Ja. Es kann *immer* passieren, dass ein neues Spiel erscheint, welches einen Ultramodus hat, der demonstriert, was grade möglich ist, oft aber nicht besser aussieht als "nur" hoch oder sehr hoch. Und wenn den eine GTX 780 (ich würde.die 290 empfehlen) nicht schafft, schafft ihn die Titan auch nicht. Das ist ganz normal. Vorerst reicht das System aber dicke für alle Spiele auf ultra.

Wenn es dir nur darum geht, gehts noch günstiger. Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, reicht ein Xeon 1230v3 aus. Ist das gleiche wie ein i7, nur nicht übertaktbar und er hat keine integrierte Grafikeinheit, was aber nichts macht, da du ja eine Grafikkarte nutzt.
Dann reicht auch ein Board für im die 100 Euro mit h87 Chipsatz.

Auch ein normaler i5 reicht dicke aus in kommender Zeit.

Der i7 ist aber ok, kannst ruhig bei dem bleiben.


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Hier mal eine andere Konfiguration von mifcom.de:

Gehäuse:	                Thermaltake - Overseer RX-I
CPU (Prozessor):	Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz
Mainboard:	        MSI Z87 MPower, Intel Z87
Grafikkarte:	        NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 3GB, MSI Twin Frozr Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher:	        16GB Corsair Vengeance PRO DDR3-2133 (2x 8GB)
SSD:	                        250GB Samsung 840 EVO
Festplatte:                1TB 2,5" Seagate SSHD 8GB SSD Cache
Laufwerk:	                LG BH16NS40 Blu-Ray Brenner (inkl. BluRay Softwarepaket)
Netzteil:	                700W - BeQuiet! SystemPower 7
Soundkarte:	        HD-Audio Onboard
Wireless LAN:	        WLAN integriert (PCIe) 450MBit/s
Gaming Netzwerkkarte:	Bigfoot Networks Killer Xeno Pro, PCIe (hier weiß ich nicht, ob sich das mit der WLAN-Karte verträgt)
CPU-Kühler:	        Corsair H60 V2 CPU-Wasserkühlung
Silent-Gehäuselüfter:	3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Lüfter
Betriebssystem:	Windows 7 Professional, 64 Bit, DE (inkl. A+ Installation)

Und nun auch genauere Angaben bei den Spielen: Rust, DayZ, MW3, Guild Wars 2, BF3, Dota 2, Skyrim, Borderlands 2. Das sollte schon flüssig auf max/ultra laufen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Was soll der Spaß kosten? Warum muss es denn ein fertigsystem sein? Die sind eigentlich nur günstiger.
Eine Wasserkühlung braucht man auch nicht, eine 290 statt der 780 wäre besser aber günstiger, 16gb sind zu viel, und generell nimmt man 1600 MHz, mehr bringt keinen Vorteil. Wenn du eh so eine große SSD hast, brauchst du keine SSHD. Die sind kaum schneller als normale HDDs aber teurer. Die Programme und das System sind ja auf der SS, Was soll die SSHD denn beschleunigen?
700W sind auch zu viel, 600 reichen dreimal.

Die Spiele laufen naturlich, aber auf "meinem" oder einer ähnlichen konfig auch genauso gut. Auf sehr hoch bis ultra reicht sogar ein pc für unter tausend Euro aus, nur damit du mal eine Vorstellung bekommst


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

ähm
naja, nur dass da immer noch ein Haufen Blödsinn drin ist:
1. braucht man nicht mehr als 6 GB RAM, weswegen 16 immer noch total überzogen sind
2. die SSHD sind im PC vorallem eines: zu Teuer! Die machen nur Sinn wenn man die in eine PS4 einbaut, ansonsten ist der Leistungsgewinn den Aufpreis nicht wert
3. Ernsthaft, überleg mal wie für was einen BR-Brenner brauchst und wie oft du jetzt da hockst und 25-50 GB an Daten hast die du Verschicken//Archivieren willst. Wenn so an dem Punkt bist, dann erst lohnt sich ein BR-Brenner
4. Du willst kein Atomkraftwerk betreiben, wozu also ein Netzteil das einfach unnötig überdimensioniert ist
5. All das Teure Zeugs und dann nur Onboard Sound? 
6. der nutzen von den Netzwerkkarten ist auch eher esoterischer Natur
7. Kompaktwasserkühlungen haben 2 Anwendungsgebiete: Rechner die man oft bewegt oder deren Gehäuse zu klein ist um einen großen Lüfter aufzunehmen, ansonsten vereinen die das schlechte Zweier Welte, Laut und 100€ teurer als eine Luftkühlung und dabei nur etwas flexibler und kühlt nicht besser


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

marax96 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine andere Konfiguration von mifcom.de:
> 
> Gehäuse: Thermaltake - Overseer RX-I
> CPU (Prozessor): Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz
> ...


Das sieht an sich sehr gut aus, je nach dem was es kostet, bis auf folgende Dinge:

 - CPU und Board sind fürs Übertakten gedacht - wenn Du das vlt vohast, ist das okay, ansonsten kannst Du auch einen Xeon e3-1230 v3 nehmen plus ein Board für nur 80€

- 16GB sind nicht nötig -wenn Du aber eh um die 1000-1500€ ausgibst und es Dich beruhigt, dann kannst Du es bei 16GB lassen. Allerdings würde DDR3-1600 reichen, den Unterschied zu schnellerem merkst Du nicht.

- brauchst Du echt nen *BluRay-*Brenner? An sich sind selber brennbare BluRays unnütz, externe HDDs sind billiger auf Dauer. 

- die Netzwerkkarte ist völliger Unsinn, wo was brauchst Du nicht. jedes Board hat schon schnelles LAN

- Wasserkühlungen sind eigentlich nix dolles, da könntest Du auch einen normalen Kühler für 35-45€ nehmen wie einen Thermalright Macho Hr-02 oder Alpenföhn Brocken

- Windows brauchst Du nicht als "professional"-Version, das bringt Dir nichts, außer Du machst ganz spezielle Dinge in Netzwerken, bei denen Du das wirklich brauchst. Nimm einfach home premium, ca 90€




> Und nun auch genauere Angaben bei den Spielen: Rust, DayZ, MW3, Guild Wars 2, BF3, Dota 2, Skyrim, Borderlands 2. Das sollte schon flüssig auf max/ultra laufen.


 Grad bei noch kommenden Spielen kann man nichts versprechen. Denn man weiß nie, was die Entwickler sich für nen Quatsch einfallen lassen - wenn man WILL könnte man als Entwickler einen Grafikmodus einbauen, den man "Ultra" nennt und der nicht mal mir vier Titan-Grafikkarten flüssig läuft... also bloß nicht von wegen "Ultra" verrückt machen lassen. Eine teurere CPU als den i7-4770 und eine teurere Grafikkarte als eine GTX 780 zu nehmen wäre echt ölliger Unfug, da hast Du nur wenig mehr Leitung für viel Aufpreis.

Ach ja: statt einer GTX 780 kannst Du eine AMD R9 290 nehmen, die ist sogar etwas schneller und günstiger. Auch da gibt es übertaktete Versionen.


----------



## marax96 (10. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank, ich werde ein System für etwa 2000€ holen, bei dem die von euch erwähnten Komponenten eingebaut sind, das sind schon mal 1000€ weniger


----------



## svd (10. Februar 2014)

Da gehen sich auf jeden Fall noch ordentliche Boxen aus, für Granateinschläge in Originallautstärke.
Das trägt mindestens genauso zur Stimmung bei, wie UItragrafik.


----------



## Enisra (10. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Da gehen sich auf jeden Fall noch ordentliche Boxen aus, für Granateinschläge in Originallautstärke.
> Das trägt mindestens genauso zur Stimmung bei, wie UItragrafik.


 
ja, vorallem würde anstatt blödsinnigen Krams mir lieber ne Ordentliche Soundkarte und nen paar Dicke Boxen die die Nachbarn mitunterhalten kaufen anstatt da mit Onboardsound rumzufiepen, was auch viel mehr Sinn macht als so ne Netzwerkkarte und nen Netzteil das nur zur Hälfte ausgenutzt wird

Daneben kommt halt auch dazu und was irgendwie auch grade auffällt, aber auf was für´n Monitor soll das laufen?
Wenn dann sollte man schon nen "Ultra-Rechner" will, dann sollte man halt noch mal Geld für einen WQHD 27" Monitor dastehen haben, ansonsten sieht man ja auch nicht wirklich wie gut das Bild ist -> braucht man nicht soviel Geld für nen Rechner rauswerfen
Da kannste auch nen Bodykit und Spoiler an ne B-Klasse schrauben


----------

